# Sunburns?



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

While checking the weather channel online, I saw something that said dogs can get sunburned too and to apply sunblock on the tips of the ears, lips and nose. I've never heard of doing that and never did that with any of our previous furry friends. 

Does anyone use sunscreen on their dogs? If so, is there a particular kind to use? Has anyone ever had their dog get sunburnt?


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

my jrt mix I have seen get sunburn on the white parts of her face and the skin is pink underneath just like mine is when I get burnt







She LOVES to sunbathe, so I just try to limit that. I have looked into a sunscreen, but I really don't see the need for dogs that have dark pigment on their faces and bodies and thick fur like my gsd. I doubt it would hurt anything...not so sure how much it would help? Good luck!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've heard of dogs who were clipped getting a sunburn, but never one with hair. I hadn't heard about using sunscreen either until I saw something on the local news about it. I guess I'll use it if any of the Hooligans gets burned, but in the meantime I won't. What's that old saying, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I was just reading about sun exposure and certain types of skin cancer (squamous cell carcinoma and basal cell carcinoma) in dogs. 

I was concerned because my 11 year old has a growth on her side that is getting taken off on Tuesday. I got her when she was 8 and I think she was in an outdoor kennel for the first 7-8 years of her life. That is the type of exposure that is worrisome for the skin cancers from what I am reading. 

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2108&S=0&SourceID=69

They do make dog sunscreen, but my dogs would rather be inside when it's really hot/sunny!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use sunscreen on Sasha because as you can see below she has white patches on her nose and chest which can get red and burnt. I use the same sunscreen on her as we use, No Ad 30. I only use it on her white spots when we go to the beach and I don't use any on Penny as she is all black.


----------

